
'Living laboratories': the Dutch cities amassing data on oblivious residents - mcenedella
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2018/mar/01/smart-cities-data-privacy-eindhoven-utrecht
======
yread
How are they planning to be compliant with GDPR with this joke? Or you don't
have expectation of privacy in public and that's the end of the argument?

